# Gentlecats Rules



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I got Percy in '99 from cat-loving neighbors,and I'd bring him along on visits;he loved playing with Morrison and Celeste- rcat Morrison :catrun Celeste Well Morrison was garolous,and felt a need to show HE was king of the jungle. Percy by contrast is a lover,not a fighter,but a guy can only take so much! One day,Morrison wapped him upside the head,then chased percy around,biting his tail. Percy took refuge atop a living room chair,and Morrison knocked him to the ground-then JUMPED ON HIM! Finally,when the older cat resorted to claws,Percy chomped Morrisons tail. Morrison YOWLED. Percy released him,looked sad-and gave him a kiss.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

EMOTICON ERROR!

To clarify: 
:catrun Celeste
rcat Morrison


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

I love watching cats play fighting, its so funny :lol: But you do have to feel sorry for Percy if he just wanted a quiet life ! Did Morrison learn his lesson after the bite on the tail?

seashell


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Well,after that,Morrison went after easier sport-he thought. My friend got a new kitten and thought he'd be easy pickins. However,Celestes' maternal instincts kicked in,and every time Morrison would start up with Gallahad,she'd paw the old tiger a good swat.


----------

